

Is your user interface culturally insensitive? - randolfo
http://fbflex.wordpress.com/2012/05/07/is-your-user-interface-culturally-insensitive/

======
Piskvorrr
Hmm, interesting data point, and a good example of voting with your wallet :)
I wonder how many of these assumptions the booking system shares:
[http://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/06/17/falsehoods-
programmers-b...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/06/17/falsehoods-programmers-
believe-about-names/)

